# NP assist at surgery



## mls5502 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am trying to find out if you can bill for a nurse practitioner as a first assist at surgery.  We have been doing so with the 80 modifier but now BCBS and some work comp carriers are denying stating that a NP can not assist at surgery.  Are there any special certification etc that a NP might need to obtain to be a first assist.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bn_strcklnd (Aug 14, 2013)

*BS*

I know this is an old post, but I'll reply anyway. have you tried billing with modifier AS rather than 80? This is the modifier CMS requires for physician extenders at surgery.


----------



## DeniseD (Sep 12, 2013)

*NP Assist*

CMS and most commercial carriers recognize Modifier AS to report the assistant as surgery services of a nurse practitioner, physician assistant or clinical nurse specialist.


----------

